
Ask HN: $2000 for Minimum Viable Product (MVP)? - softwareman
Hi All,<p>What do you guys think about a website where you can hire a freelancer for USD 2000 to build an MVP?<p>Obviously it will be a more polished version of MVP which you can take to market.<p>Motivation:<p>Since many of us are working and would love to play with few ideas in the market. The biggest hurdle is to get a version 1.0 (lets call it MVP) built so that we can validate the market as soon as possible. Due to our day jobs, we cannot do it. But there are lots of folks who have free time and can build you one.<p>What do you think?<p>2000 USD too much or its an OK amount for a polished product (although still an MVP).<p>Would this be of any interest?
======
deep__kakkad
$2k is okay but some products might have more features while some might have
less. Shouldn't price depend on the requirements? :)

